# Defy Advanced frame cracking?



## Neurotic OCD (Jul 9, 2013)

I need some help here...I got this 2015 Defy Advanced 1 at the very end of August and have put 2100 miles on it without any problems. Today I discovered what I am afraid may be cracks in the frame. The bigger one in the top tube was most definitively not there this morning when I parked the bike in an unused space at work (heated and air-conditioned). 
I will send the photos to Giant, of course, and ask for advice there. The bike shop I purchased it from is a couple hundred miles away, but there is a local Giant dealer.
Opinions on the pics? Any advice?


----------



## Neurotic OCD (Jul 9, 2013)

On the last pic, look at where the blue line ends. Now draw down from there perpendicularly across the red line. That's what I think might be a smaller crack.


----------



## Neurotic OCD (Jul 9, 2013)

Couple better pictures taken with a D-SLR. Giant says to take it to the nearest dealer, so that's what I'll do.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Major bummer! 

Could be composite cracks under the paint, or could be cracks in the paint film without composite failure. There is no way to tell looking at pictures. Try a tap test (use a coin), and listen for a change in sound around the suspect area compared to surrounding areas. The thing of concern is they surround a major stress zone (seat load).

Either way, composite or brittle paint cracking, Giant should make it right (their paint warranty is one full year, frame is lifetime to original purchaser). My guess is that Giant will want to kill any risk quickly, and will offer you at least a new frame if not a complete bike.


----------



## Neurotic OCD (Jul 9, 2013)

Giant has inspected it and is sending a new frame to the LBS. It is my understanding that the labor costs will be covered. 7-10 days.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

As they should. Good resolution.

FWIW, my suspicion is those are probably brittle paint cracks, indicating the paint went on too thickly in those areas. It's a defect in workmanship.


----------



## Neurotic OCD (Jul 9, 2013)

ibericb said:


> As they should. Good resolution.
> 
> FWIW, my suspicion is those are probably brittle paint cracks, indicating the paint went on too thickly in those areas. It's a defect in workmanship.


One of the LBS techs mentioned that to me, too. He thought he noticed a flaw in the top tube paint. However, the fact that there are two cracks is tilting the scales (for me) more towards the actual carbon cracking.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Usually when the composite cracks it doesn't do so in a straight line. The cracking will be ragged as the underlying composite is fibrilar, and never breaks cleanly. How the composite cracks or breaks merely reads through the paint. If the cracks in your frame had a ragged edge pattern, then I would lean toward composite. From what I can see in the photos on a monitor screen (not a good viewing), it looks too clean to be the composite.

Either way, you get a new frame.


----------



## Neurotic OCD (Jul 9, 2013)

The LBS called me on Tuesday to let me know the bike was done. Giant elected to replace the frame. While I am grateful that the warranty worked, I did get a bit frustrated with the shop. 
They assured me that there'd be no cost to me. Yet, when I picked up the bike, they tried charging me $120 for the bike build because I didn't buy it from them. Granted, the tech approached this as if he was embarassed to even ask and was not insisting upon it. I laughed and refused to pay - I had told these guys specifically to let me know if there would be charges I'd have to pay. They assured me that Giant would pay for the labor. 
Long story short, I didn't pay a dime. 

The same tech told me that riding on a trainer is what caused the damage. I replied that the bike had never been on a trainer. 
They did replace one cable housing because it was allegedly too short. I don't know how true that is, as I had ridden 2,100 miles with it the way it was. While I appreciate the effort, I don't appreciate the absolutely terrible bartape job they did with the same old bartape that was already on there. 
The seat post has graduations printed on it that make returning it to a previous setting very simple. And yet, they missed doing that.

Final complaint, not against LBS but against fate: Six miles after getting it back, I destroyed the front tire. Hutchinson Intensive 25mm tubless, had been going strong without a single flat for 2,100 miles. Something cut the casing and now it's trash. 

I am eagerly awaiting my new Hutchinson tire from Amazon. I put new Orbea carbon bars on the bike yesterday. Still waiting on a shorter stem and bartape.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Cool! Ride on.


----------

